# Weston Grinder/Stuffer



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been looking around for a smaller home use grinder/stuffer to start making my own salami and sausages. I came across a few Weston models, and the price is right ;-). I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. I found one 575 watt model, and another 650 watt but the price for that one is almost double. Is the extra power worth the $?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A few of our members have talked about the Weston grinder and someone posted a thread about one not too long ago. I don't hear many complaints about them. To start, I would try the UWN search engine.


It's more than watts that make a good grinder i.e. what type of auger? accessories? gears?

Most importantly, if you don't know how to properly grind meat a million $ grinder will kick your butt.

good luck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Both the 575 watt and the 650 watt Weston grinders are #8s. You can get a #10 (bigger, faster) for less $.

I have a #5 on an old Oster Kitchen Center. It's done a few Whitetails back in the 70s and is still going strong, but slow, slow, slow. Next I got a cheap #8 and blew the gears out the first hunting season I used it. My 'go to' grinder is a homemade #32, but I have three #10s that are decent grinders.

Here's an example, a review of sorts, of a #10 grinder I recommend:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30250-100-meat-grinder-review.html

.


----------

